# Fighting Females



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have four does that I house together and they usually all get along with each other well. They all came from the same pet store in the same tank so they have been living together for a good portion of their lives and have never fought before. Recently however I have noticed that two of my females have been fighting each other for no apparent reason. They grab and chase each other aggressively and roll around the cage making angry squeaking noises. There is no reason why they would be fighting, their cage has enough for each to have their own space and they both get plenty of food. They have never fought before until recently. What could be the reason for their fighting and is it serious enough for me to have to separate them?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Your choice but this is the rule I and some breeder do;
If there is blood then seperate


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't noticed any blood yet


----------

